# How to burn movies onto DVD?



## chemistry_geek (Nov 13, 2005)

I found a site on the internet that offers downloads of movies that are now in the public domain.  Below is the link for the site:

http://www.archive.org/details/feature_films

I have a few of these movies, "Night of the Living Dead," "Carnival of Souls," etc... in MPEG2 format (2 to 4 GB).  How do I burn these to DVD so that I can watch them on my television through my DVD player?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 13, 2005)

Toast 7 will do this (Toast 6 may also, but I can't remember).

ffmpegx will also create a burnable DVD image:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15473

Sweet link, by the way!  Night of the Living Dead and Reefer Madness are collectors items that I thought I'd have to purchase -- thanks for pointing me to that link!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey - great link to that Internet archive page!! Thanks cmeistry geek 
I was thinking of DVD Studio Pro for burning them but there may be easier ways too...


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Popcorn might, along with DVD2OneX


----------

